

Astronaut Selection Program - danso
http://astronauts.nasa.gov/

======
goodcanadian
Reminds me of the best excuse for weight loss I've ever heard from a friend:
"I lied on my astronaut application, so now, I have to lose 20 pounds."

------
dan-silver
For high school and college students interested in internships -
[https://intern.nasa.gov/ossi/web/public/main/index.cfm?solar...](https://intern.nasa.gov/ossi/web/public/main/index.cfm?solarAction=view&subAction=content&contentCode=HOME_PAGE_INTERNSHIPS)

This is a great way to meet astronauts and talk with the astro selection and
training directors.

------
Animats
NASA has 42 astronauts and no manned launch vehicles. Probably not a good
employment choice.

Space-X, though...

~~~
spacehome
... will employ you for the rest of your life.

------
gcatalfamo
what is the point of having X, Y and Z requirements if a person without US
citizenship will never be considered? Has this changed?

